# Τα αντιθρησκευτικά του Φίλη



## nickel (Sep 27, 2016)

Είμαι (υποτίθεται) ακόμα σε διακοπές και θα 'λεγα ψέματα αν ισχυριζόμουν ότι σας διάβαζα τις μέρες που έλειπα. Για την ακρίβεια, μετράω κάπου 50 αδιάβαστα νήματα εδώ, και αντίστοιχες εκκρεμότητες έχει και ο υπόλοιπος βίος μου, ο επαγγελματικός και ο άλλος (ποιος άλλος;  ).

Άκουσα λοιπόν προ ημερών στις ειδήσεις κάποιο προσκλητήριο του Ευκλείδη Τσακαλώτου, που αναρωτιόταν που βρίσκονται τώρα οι διανοούμενοι της Αριστεράς και γιατί δεν υποστηρίζουν τον Νίκο Φίλη στις δυσκολίες του με την Εκκλησία. Και σκεφτόμουν ότι, ακόμα κι αν δεν είμαι διανοούμενος της Αριστεράς, πάντα ήθελα κάπως αλλιώς να διδάσκεται στο σχολείο αυτό το κομμάτι της σχέσης του Ανθρώπου με το Άγνωστο. Αλλά κάτι δεν μου πήγαινε καλά σ' αυτή την ιστορία: η μεθόδευση. Ήρθε λοιπόν ένα κομμάτι από τα χτεσινά Νέα, ένα άρθρο του Μιχάλη Τσιντσίνη, να φωτίσει την άγνοιά μου, και ερχόμουν να το προσθέσω εδώ, αλλά έπεσα πάνω σε σημερινή είδηση με τίτλο «Όπισθεν... ολοταχώς από Φίλη στην κόντρα με την Εκκλησία (Φρένο στον υπουργό Παιδείας από το Μαξίμου υπό την απειλή ενδοκυβερνητικής κρίσης)». Δεν θα κάνω πίσω, ωστόσο. Θα το βάλω το χτεσινό άρθρο, που ίσως εξηγεί τη σημερινή είδηση. Γιατί σκέφτομαι ότι, αν θέλεις πραγματικά να κερδίσεις κάποιες μάχες, δεν μπορεί να τις δίνεις με τόση διάθεση να τις χάσεις.

*Όπιο*
Μιχάλης Τσιντσίνης | Νέα, 26/09/2016 |

Αν δεν υπήρχε ο Νίκος Φίλης οι φανατικοί ιεράρχες θα έπρεπε να τον επινοήσουν. Ποτέ δεν είχαν στο υπουργείο τέτοιον ιδανικό παρτενέρ. Εναν υπουργό που τους δίνει λόγο ύπαρξης και τους τροφοδοτεί ρίχνοντας λάδι στη φωτιά τους. Έναν υπουργό που τους επιτρέπει να ρυμουλκήσουν και την ηγεσία της Εκκλησίας στον επιθετικό συντηρητισμό τους.

Τι άλλο έχει καταφέρει ο Φίλης επισπεύδοντας την αλλαγή των «προγραμμάτων σπουδών» στα Θρησκευτικά; Ο υπουργός Παιδείας έχει δώσει στο θέμα περιωπή σύγκρουσης για τον κοσμικό χαρακτήρα της εκπαίδευσης. Στην πραγματικότητα το μάθημα στα σχολεία δεν έχει ούτε την κατηχητική ισχύ που φαντάζονται οι υποστηρικτές του. Ούτε η γραφειοκρατική του εκκοσμίκευση, όπως επιχειρείται, θα απελευθερώσει τάχα τους μαθητές από την εκκλησιαστική επιρροή. Πιστός δεν γίνεσαι χάρη στα Θρησκευτικά. Άθεος δεν γίνεσαι χωρίς αυτά. Η σύγκρουση για το μάθημα είναι συμβολική.

Ο τρόπος που ο Φίλης μετέχει στη σύγκρουση υπονομεύει τον διακηρυγμένο στόχο του. Αν εννοούσε να αλλάξει όντως τον τρόπο διδασκαλίας του μαθήματος, δεν χρειαζόταν να αιφνιδιάσει την άλλη πλευρά. Ούτε χρειαζόταν να την ερεθίσει με εμπρηστικά σχόλια («τι έκανε στην Κατοχή η Εκκλησία;»), που θα συγχωρούνταν σε έναν σχολιαστή της «Αυγής» αλλά όχι σε έναν υπουργό που υποτίθεται ότι έχει την πολιτική ευφυΐα για να φτάσει ελισσόμενος στον σκοπό του.

Εκτός αν σκοπός ήταν η σύγκρουση καθεαυτή. Εκτός αν ο Φίλης επιζητούσε, όπως και στο παρελθόν, μια αφορμή για να δώσει διαπιστευτήρια αριστερής ορθοδοξίας, του ιδίου και της κυβέρνησής του. Η στιγμή είναι κατάλληλη για δογματικές ανδραγαθίες. Μακιγιάρουν την αυτοεικόνα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ως φορέα αριστερού μετασχηματισμού λίγο πριν από το Συνέδριό του. Και, παραλλήλως, δίνουν την ευκαιρία στον κυβερνητικό του εταίρο να επανασυστηθεί στο υπερσυντηρητικό του ακροατήριο. Αυτού του τύπου οι ψεύτικοι πολιτισμικοί πόλεμοι με τους ΑΝΕΛ —όπως κι εκείνοι για το τζαμί ή για το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης— ανήκουν πια στη ρουτίνα της συγκατοίκησης με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Είναι ανώδυνα, αμοιβαίως τονωτικά, καβγαδάκια.

Το πραγματικό πολιτικό ερώτημα είναι κατά πόσο ο καβγάς που πυροδότησε ο Φίλης μπορεί να εξελιχθεί σε σχίσμα μεταξύ της κυβέρνησης και της Εκκλησίας. Μέχρι στιγμής η σχέση της Αρχιεπισκοπής με το Μαξίμου δεν έχει κλονιστεί. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι ο Ιερώνυμος απευθύνεται πάντοτε στον Τσίπρα, παρακάμπτοντας τον υπουργό του. Ο Φίλης αντιμετωπίζεται ως μονοπρόσωπη αίρεση σε μια κυβέρνηση της οποίας η ευλάβεια είναι συστηματικότερη από τις εκδηλώσεις της αριστερής της ταυτότητας.

Ο Τσίπρας έχει δείξει ότι υπολογίζει την Εκκλησία ως πολιτικό μέγεθος. Θα ήταν έκπληξη αν δεν αναζητούσε και τώρα τρόπο να θάψει τη διαφορά. Άλλωστε τα αντιθρησκευτικά του Φίλη εξάντλησαν την πολιτική τους χρησιμότητα. Ήταν μια δόση όπιο για τους συριζαίους.

http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5392491/opio/​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2016)

Τι πυροτέχνημα άναψε πάλι ο υπουργός Φιτίλης και σε συγκίνησε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2016)

Να εξηγήσω και τι εννοώ. Δεν μπορείς να ασχοληθείς στα σοβαρά με οτιδήποτε κάνει ένας άνθρωπος που εδώ και δύο χρόνια προβοκάρει και δείχνει να έχει μοναδικό του μέλημα να φέρνει διχαστικά μηνύματα στην κοινωνία και επιπλέον κάνει το μαύρο άσπρο χωρίς να κινήσει βλέφαρο. Ακόμη και αν κατά τύχη (ή, το πιθανότερο, διχαστικά σκεπτόμενος) ξεκινήσει κάτι σωστό, είναι σαν τα χαλασμένα ρολόγια, που δείχνουν σωστά την ώρα δυο φορές την ημέρα: για πέταμα.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 27, 2016)

Η είδηση ποια είναι;


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Η είδηση ποια είναι;


Ότι τελειώνουν οι διακοπές μου. Και θα με έχετε πάλι να γκρινιάζω.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 27, 2016)

Σε λίγο θα αρχίσουν ελπίζω οι σύντομες δικές μου και θα μπορείτε να γκρινιάζετε ελεύθερα (diacopatur altera pars) :twit:


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Sep 27, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Η είδηση ποια είναι;



Η υποχώρηση. Η άτακτη υποχώρηση.
Πρώτα η κυβέρνηση πήρε φόρα και ρίχτηκε με ορμή πάνω στο μνημόνιο. Έφαγε τα μούτρα της. (Ε, τι να γίνει; Ο συσχετισμός των δυνάμεων ήταν αρνητικός).
Έπειτα έπεσε με ορμή πάνω στους καναλάρχες. Έφαγε τα μούτρα της. (Ε, τι να γίνει; Ο συσχετισμός των δυνάμεων ήταν αρνητικός).
Έπειτα άνοιξε μέτωπο με την εκκλησία. Έφαγε τα μούτρα της. (Ε, τι να γίνει; Ο συσχετισμός των δυνάμεων ήταν αρνητικός).


----------



## Marinos (Sep 27, 2016)

Αποσύρθηκε το επίμαχο βιβλίο; Συγγνώμη, δεν το είχα καταλάβει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2016)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Η υποχώρηση. Η άτακτη υποχώρηση.


Η είδηση ποια είναι;


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2016)

Όσο εσείς αποφασίζετε ποιά είναι η είδηση, να πω κι εγώ ένα "ν'αγιάσει το στόμα του" για αυτόν που έγραψε αυτό:
_Στην πραγματικότητα το μάθημα στα σχολεία δεν έχει ούτε την κατηχητική ισχύ που φαντάζονται οι υποστηρικτές του._
Και να προσθέσω ότι το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών δεν έχει ούτε την κατηχητική ισχύ που φαντάζονται οι πολέμιοί του. 

Για τη μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των μαθητών είναι ένα μάθημα αδιάφορο, η ώρα του παιδιού και ευκαιρία για έναν καλό βαθμό χαριστικά, που διδάσκεται από καθηγητές που όλοι περιμένουν ότι δεν θα διδάσκουν τίποτα απολύτως (παρόλο που υπάρχουν πολλά να συζητήσει κανείς, ειδικά στις μεγαλύτερες τάξεις, για ζητήματα ηθικής, κοινωνίας κλπ). Και έτσι ακριβώς το θυμάμαι από τα δικά μου σχολικά χρόνια. Αλλά ακούγοντας μερικούς συνομήλικούς μου θα νόμιζε κανείς ότι μεγαλώσανε σε άλλη χώρα, στη χώρα που ο θεολόγος του σχολείου ήταν και ιεροεξεταστής, που όλοι οι μεγάλοι ήταν θρησκόληπτοι, που η κοινωνία απαιτούσε υπερβολικές δημόσιες εκδηλώσεις θρησκευτικής λατρείας, που η συμμετοχή στο κατηχητικό ήταν υποχρεωτική και όποιος δεν ήταν ΧΟ ήταν αυτομάτως αιρετικός και για την πυρά. Τώρα, αυτό το μάθημα- παιδική χαρά κάποιοι θέλουν να το κάνουν σοβαρό μάθημα, στο όνομα της ανεξιθρησκείας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Συμφωνώ με τις διαπιστώσεις σου για την κατηχητική ισχύ, αλλά δεν συμφωνώ με το διά ταύτα αν είναι «αφήστε το μάθημα έτσι που είναι, παιδική χαρά». Έτσι εξευτελίζονται και οι μαθητές και ο χρόνος τους και οι καθηγητές και η θρησκεία και η επιστήμη επειδή οι αποπάνω είναι ανίκανοι να βρουν ένα modus vivendi. Το να σοβαρευτεί το μάθημα δεν σημαίνει απαραιτήτως να γίνει βαρύ κι απαίσιο, για κανένα μάθημα. Το ζητούμενο για κάθε μάθημα και για όλη τη διδακτική ύλη είναι να γίνονται ελκυστικά και να αφήνουν κάτι πίσω τους. Και καλύτερα να πειραματιζόμαστε συνέχεια παρά να μένουμε στη μάκα μιας ασόβαρης βολής. 

Περιμένω να δω το καινούργιο βιβλίο, πώς και πώς.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 28, 2016)

SBE said:


> Και να προσθέσω ότι το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών δεν έχει ούτε την κατηχητική ισχύ που φαντάζονται οι πολέμιοί του.


Αν πεις ότι δεν έχει την κατηχητική ισχύ που _ίσως _φαντάζονται _ορισμένοι _πολέμιοί του, μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο. :)


nickel said:


> Συμφωνώ με τις διαπιστώσεις σου για την κατηχητική ισχύ, αλλά δεν συμφωνώ με το διά ταύτα αν είναι «αφήστε το μάθημα έτσι που είναι, παιδική χαρά». Έτσι εξευτελίζονται και οι μαθητές και ο χρόνος τους και οι καθηγητές και η θρησκεία και η επιστήμη επειδή οι αποπάνω είναι ανίκανοι να βρουν ένα modus vivendi.


Ακριβώς. Ο χρόνος διδασκαλίας υπάρχει για να αξιοποιείται, όχι για να σπαταλάται ή να ευτελίζεται. Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό πράγματα που θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν για να αξιοποιηθούν αυτές οι δύο ώρες (π.χ. επιπλέον ώρες γυμναστικής που τόσο χρειάζονται οι έφηβοι, επιπλέον ώρες πληροφορικής σε συνδυασμό με τα άλλα μαθήματα κι όχι αποκομμένη, θεωρία της γνώσης που ούτε ξέρουν στα σχολεία μας τι είναι, εκπόνηση ομαδικών εργασιών, σεξουαλική αγωγή, ρητορική, ψυχολογία και χίλια δυο άλλα που λείπουν και δεν χωράνε στο πρόγραμμα). Και τέλος πάντων αν κρίνουμε ότι χρειάζονται "ώρα του παιδιού" επί δύο ώρες την εβδομάδα, ας την εντάξουμε με κάποιον τρόπο στο ωρολόγιο πρόγραμμα ως "ώρα του παιδιού", όχι ως υποτιθέμενα σοβαρό μάθημα που ευτελίζεται.

Λέω να μην επεκταθώ στο μάθημα των θρησκευτικών και το κατά πόσον χρειάζεται πραγματικά να υπάρχει στο σχολείο με οποιαδήποτε μορφή και μάλιστα επί δύο ώρες την εβδομάδα επί δέκα χρόνια, γιατί το νήμα θα πάρει τελείως άλλη τροπή. 

Στο θέμα της ανάρτησης τώρα, θεωρώ κι εγώ τις κινήσεις Φίλη πολιτικές μανούβρες για εντυπωσιασμό. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αντιδρούν τόσο έντονα οι εκκλησιαστικοί παράγοντες, αφού οι εξαγγελθείσες αλλαγές τους συμφέρουν: το μάθημα παραμένει ουσιαστικά ως έχει (όποιος έχει κουράγιο ας κατεβάσει το ΦΕΚ 2016 τεύχος Β αρ. 2920 και ας το διαβάσει) και δρομολογείται η κατάργηση της δυνατότητας απαλλαγής, μια που τάχα δήθεν δεν θα είναι ομολογιακό. Υποθέτω ότι αντιδρούν κι αυτοί για το θεαθήναι: ο Φίλης ικανοποιεί το δικό του ποίμνιο κι εκείνοι το δικό τους, διακηρύσσοντας καθένας τη δική του ορθοδοξία.

Εν τω μεταξύ οι θεολόγοι τρίβουν τα χέρια τους: το μάθημά τους αναβαθμίζεται, δεν απαξιώνεται πλέον, παραμένει στα σχολεία με το ίδιο ακριβώς ωράριο όπως πριν, και αν καταργηθεί κι η απαλλαγή όπως μου μυρίζεται, δεν θα χάνουν και "πελάτες" άρα δεν θα δημιουργηθεί ποτέ η εικόνα ότι το μάθημα είναι περιττό. Οι αλλαγές αυτές υποκινήθηκαν και υποστηρίχθηκαν από τον Καιρό, τον σύλλογο των "προοδευτικών" θεολόγων, που ομολογουμένως κινήθηκε πολύ έξυπνα και πέτυχε αυτό που ήθελε. Βέβαια η ΠΕΘ αντιδρούσε στις αλλαγές, αλλά αν έχουν κουκούτσι μυαλό θα καταλάβουν κι αυτοί σύντομα πόσο τους συμφέρει. Έτσι ο Φίλης έχει ένα ακόμη κερασάκι στην τούρτα: ικανοποίησε τους συνδικαλιστικούς παράγοντες.

Η μόνη περίπτωση να λειτουργήσει θετικά αυτή η αλλαγή, είναι να υπάρχει ένα πεντηκονταετές πρόγραμμα σταδιακής μεταβολής του περιεχομένου, μείωσης του ωραρίου και τελικής κατάργησης του μαθήματος των θρησκευτικών (αφού έχεις μειώσει δραστικά τον αριθμό των εισακτέων στη θεολογική, για να πάψει να υπάρχει το πρόβλημα των θεολόγων που θεωρούν ότι το κράτος οφείλει να τους αποκαταστήσει). Αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πρόγραμμα. Και να υπήρχε, δεν θα μείνει αρκετά στην κυβέρνηση ο Σύριζα ώστε να το υλοποιήσει. Πάω στοίχημα όμως ότι όχι μόνο δεν υπάρχει πρόγραμμα, αλλά ούτε κι έχει καμιά σκασίλα η κυβέρνηση στην παρούσα συγκυρία για την εκκοσμίκευση της παιδείας.


----------



## Evelyn (Sep 28, 2016)

Απορώ που το συζητάτε καν. Η κυβέρνηση αυτή είχε εξαρχής καταστήσει συνομιλητή της την Εκκλησία, παρά τον πολιτικό όρκο που έδωσαν κάποια από τα μέλη της. Να οι συναντήσεις με τον Ιερώνυμο, να τα χειροφιλήματα, κτλ. 

Οπότε όλα αυτά που λέει ο υπουργός παιδείας είναι απλά πυροτεχνήματα - όπως τα «δεν ψηφίζω» των ΑΝΕΛ/Οικολόγων/μελών της Κ.Ο. του Σύριζα, που πάντα τελικά ψηφίζουν και παραψηφίζουν, γιατί προφανώς το ζητούμενο είναι να μην χαθεί η έδρα τους. 

Πιστεύω επίσης ότι ο Φίλης πρέπει να είναι από τους χειρότερους υπουργούς παιδείας που έχουν περάσει από το πόστο, γιατί μου φαίνεται πως το μόνο που θέλει είναι να ικανοποιήσει τον κόσμο που εργάζεται για το υπουργείο, με την ευρύτερη έννοια - βλ. η έδρα που λέγαμε παραπάνω- κι αυτό φαίνεται από το πώς αντιμετωπίζει το σχολείο και ιδίως τους εργαζόμενους γονείς.


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2016)

Πεντηκονταετές πρόγραμμα; Μήπως Μελάνη εννοείς πενταετές; Γιατί κανείς δεν προγραμματίζει τόσο μακριά. 

Για όλα τα άλλα: ναι, αλλά τα θρησκευτικά δεν θα πάψουν να είναι δευτερεύον μάθημα, μαζί με τη γεωλογία, την αστρονομία, την ψυχολογία, τη φιλοσοφία κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 29, 2016)

SBE said:


> Όσο εσείς αποφασίζετε ποιά είναι η είδηση, να πω κι εγώ ένα "ν'αγιάσει το στόμα του" για αυτόν που έγραψε αυτό:
> _Στην πραγματικότητα το μάθημα στα σχολεία δεν έχει ούτε την κατηχητική ισχύ που φαντάζονται οι υποστηρικτές του._
> Και να προσθέσω ότι το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών δεν έχει ούτε την κατηχητική ισχύ που φαντάζονται οι πολέμιοί του.
> 
> Για τη μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των μαθητών είναι ένα μάθημα αδιάφορο, η ώρα του παιδιού και ευκαιρία για έναν καλό βαθμό χαριστικά, που διδάσκεται από καθηγητές που όλοι περιμένουν ότι δεν θα διδάσκουν τίποτα απολύτως (παρόλο που υπάρχουν πολλά να συζητήσει κανείς, ειδικά στις μεγαλύτερες τάξεις, για ζητήματα ηθικής, κοινωνίας κλπ). Και έτσι ακριβώς το θυμάμαι από τα δικά μου σχολικά χρόνια. Αλλά ακούγοντας μερικούς συνομήλικούς μου θα νόμιζε κανείς ότι μεγαλώσανε σε άλλη χώρα, στη χώρα που ο θεολόγος του σχολείου ήταν και ιεροεξεταστής, που όλοι οι μεγάλοι ήταν θρησκόληπτοι, που η κοινωνία απαιτούσε υπερβολικές δημόσιες εκδηλώσεις θρησκευτικής λατρείας, που η συμμετοχή στο κατηχητικό ήταν υποχρεωτική και όποιος δεν ήταν ΧΟ ήταν αυτομάτως αιρετικός και για την πυρά. Τώρα, αυτό το μάθημα- παιδική χαρά κάποιοι θέλουν να το κάνουν σοβαρό μάθημα, στο όνομα της ανεξιθρησκείας.



Η ουσία είναι ότι πρόκειται για πεταμένο χρόνο. Το σχολείο υπάρχει για να μορφώσει, να διαμορφώσει χαρακτήρες και να εκπαιδεύσει. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να έχουμε "ώρες του παιδιού". Δίνουμε λεφτά γι' αυτό και δεσμεύουμε τον χρόνο των παιδιών. Τα μαθήματα πρέπει να είναι ουσιαστικά. Δεν είναι μόνο τα θρησκευτικά πρόβλημα, αλλά τα άλλα μαθήματα έχουν πρόβλημα μεθόδου, ύλης και νοοτροπίας, όχι σκοπού ύπαρξης.

Θα προτιμούσα το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών να αντικατασταθεί με ένα μάθημα σύγχρονης ηθικής, με μπόλικη συζήτηση και ίσως ιστορία των θρησκειών, των εθίμων τους και των σχέσεων που είχαν οι θρησκείες με την διαμόρφωση της ιστορίας.


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2016)

Ανέφερα άλλα πεντέξι μαθήματα που παω στοίχημα ότι κανένας δεν τους έδινε σημασία. Να τα καταργήσουμε κι αυτά.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 29, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Αποσύρθηκε το επίμαχο βιβλίο; Συγγνώμη, δεν το είχα καταλάβει.



Ποιο βιβλίο;
Δεν υπήρξε ποτέ κάποιο "επίμαχο βιβλίο" να αποσυρθεί.

Το μόνο που έχει υπάρξει είναι μια οδηγία στους θεολόγους να πάψει (άγνωστο πώς) το μάθημά τους να είναι ομολογιακό. Η ιδέα βεβαίως είναι σωστή, αλλά αν δεν μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο η πρόθεση, οφείλουμε να κοιτάξουμε και το αποτέλεσμα, το οποίο, για μένα τουλάχιστον, είναι απογοητευτικό.

Με την υποτιθέμενη "μεταρρύθμιση" του Φίλη, έχουν μειωθεί οι διδακτικές ώρες σε μια σειρά από μαθήματα στο Γυμνάσιο (Βιολογία, Γεωγραφία, Αρχαία, Οικιακή οικονομία, Project και κάποια άλλα που ξεχνάω) και το Δημοτικό (μεταξύ άλλων, μειώθηκαν οι ώρες των Αγγλικών κατά μία ώρα σε κάθε τάξη!) πλην των ..... ντουμ ταρατατζούμ...., το μαντέψατε: των Θρησκευτικών! Με άλλα λόγια, στην Α' Γυμνασίου τα Θρησκευτικά κρίνονται πιο σημαντικά από τη Βιολογία και τη Γεωγραφία, ή στην Ε' Δημοτικού κρίνονται πιο σημαντικά από τα Αγγλικά. Ο ίδιος ο Τσίπρας έκρινε σκόπιμο χθες από το βήμα της Βουλής να θυμίσει ότι οι ώρες των Θρησκευτικών δεν μειώθηκαν και κατ' ουσίαν να διαβεβαιώσει ότι δεν κινδυνεύουν να μειωθούν.

Τι άλλο έγινε; Η διακήρυξη μιας υποτιθέμενης αλλαγής στη φύση του μαθήματος, έτσι γενικά και αόριστα, χωρίς να έχει αλλάξει κανένα διδακτικό βιβλίο και χωρίς οι εκπαιδευτικοί να έχουν την παραμικρή σχετική εκπαίδευση. Συγγνώμη, αλλά τέτοιες αλλαγές δεν γίνονται έτσι. Θέλουν προσεκτικό σχεδιασμό και μέθοδο, όχι πυροτεχνήματα. Τώρα, αν αντί για σχεδιασμό και μέθοδο έχεις απλά έναν υπουργό να μιλάει για "ηθική έκπτωση" της ελληνικής κοινωνίας από την εκκλησία, να ρωτά που ήταν η εκκλησία στην κατοχή και άλλα τέτοια, το μόνο βέβαιο είναι ότι τίποτε από αυτά δεν θα περπατήσει. Ούτε η αλλαγή στη φύση του μαθήματος, αλλά ούτε βέβαια και η κατάργηση άλλων σκοταδιστικών παραδόσεων, όπως η υποχρεωτική προσευχή, οι μαθητικές παρελάσεις κ.ο.κ. 
Για χωρισμό Εκκλησίας-κράτους, ούτε λόγος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 29, 2016)

SBE said:


> Ανέφερα άλλα πεντέξι μαθήματα που παω στοίχημα ότι κανένας δεν τους έδινε σημασία. Να τα καταργήσουμε κι αυτά.



Νομίζω ότι απάντησα αυτό:



Hellegennes said:


> Δεν είναι μόνο τα θρησκευτικά πρόβλημα, αλλά τα άλλα μαθήματα έχουν πρόβλημα μεθόδου, ύλης και νοοτροπίας, όχι σκοπού ύπαρξης.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 29, 2016)

Συμφωνώ με τον προλαλήσαντα.


SBE said:


> Γιατί κανείς δεν προγραμματίζει τόσο μακριά.


Αυτό είναι μεταξύ άλλων το πρόβλημα. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, panadeli. Μας ενημερώνεις μέσα από τον ίδιο το χώρο που δυστυχώς δεν έχω πια τη δυνατότητα να παρακολουθώ άμεσα (μέσω των παιδιών μου, φυσικά). Στην ακόλουθη σελίδα
http://www.iep.edu.gr/index.php/el/?option=com_content&view=article&id=451
θα βρούμε υλικό σχετικό με τα «Νέα Προγράμματα Σπουδών στα Θρησκευτικά Δημοτικού, Γυμνασίου και Λυκείου». Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να τους ρίξουμε μια ματιά.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 29, 2016)

Ωραία, αλλά εξακολουθώ να μη βλέπω πού είναι η υποχώρηση και μάλιστα η άτακτη... (Δεν το βρίσκω απίθανο να την έχουμε στο τέλος, αλλά για την ώρα δεν τη βλέπω -- παρομοίως για τους "καναλάρχες", αλλά τέλος πάντων).


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι περισσότερο προβλέψεις κάνουμε. Πήραμε θάρρος που δεν πέσαμε έξω στις παλιότερες προβλέψεις μας (δυστυχώς).


----------



## Marinos (Sep 29, 2016)

Νόμιζα ότι είχατε προβλέψει τεράστιες καταστροφές...


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2016)

Εγώ τουλάχιστον, περισσότερο άτακτες υποχωρήσεις, χρήσιμους συμβιβασμούς, τέτοια. Σάμπως θυμάμαι κι εγώ σε ποια κατεύθυνση με παράδερναν τα κύματα κάθε μήνα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Νόμιζα ότι είχατε προβλέψει τεράστιες καταστροφές...


Εγώ ναι, αλλά όχι τόσο μεγάλες όσο ήδη συνέβησαν τελικά.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Oct 6, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Ωραία, αλλά εξακολουθώ να μη βλέπω πού είναι η υποχώρηση και μάλιστα η άτακτη... (Δεν το βρίσκω απίθανο να την έχουμε στο τέλος, αλλά για την ώρα δεν τη βλέπω ...).



Υποχώρηση; Όχι, καλέ. Καταλλαγή.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2016)

Έμαθα και τη λέξη "καταλλαγή", που δεν την ήξερα. Κατά τα άλλα, καμία υποχώρηση δεν υπήρξε ούτε και τώρα (καταλλαγή μάλλον ναι, αλλά υποχώρηση όχι, εξ όσων τουλάχιστον μπορώ να κρίνω από τα όσα διαβάζω).

Δεν διάβασα το άρθρο της Αυγής, αλλά αν κρίνω από άλλα δημοσιεύματα, αυτό που άλλαξε και επήλθε η καταλλαγή, ήταν ότι ο Ιερώνυμος επιτέλους κατάλαβε ότι οι περίφημες αλλαγές στο μάθημα των θρησκευτικών είναι αλλαγές μόνο κατ' όνομα, ότι δεν υπάρχουν νέα βιβλία, ότι η ύλη εξακολουθεί να αναφέρεται κατά συντριπτικό ποσοστό στην ορθοδοξία, και ότι οι αλλαγές τελικά είναι προς το συμφέρον της εκκλησίας, αφού μεταξύ άλλων ανοίγει η κερκόπορτα για κατάργηση της δυνατότητας απαλλαγής από το μάθημα (αφού δεν θα θεωρείται πια ομολογιακό), ενώ το μάθημα παραμένει κατ' ουσίαν ίδιο (και φυσικά για θρησκειολογία ούτε λόγος).

Παραθέτω από το ΦΕΚ 2016 τεύχος Β αρ. 2920:


> Η προσέγγιση αυτή αν και υπερβαίνει παρωχημένες πρακτικές ομολογιακής μονοφωνίας δεν προσδίδει στο ΜτΘ φαινομενολογικό γνωσιολογικό προσανατολισμό ούτε το μετατρέπει σε τυπική θρησκειολογική ενημέρωση, ...



Βρίσκω πολύ εκνευριστικούς όλους αυτούς τους τίτλους τύπου "κέρδισε ο Ιερώνυμος" και "συμβιβάστηκε ο Φίλης". Αναρωτιέμαι αν απλώς παραμυθιάζουν ή αν υπάρχει γραμμή να προβάλλουν τη συνάντηση αυτή ως "θρίαμβο" της εκκλησίας για επικοινωνιακούς λόγους. Κι αναρωτιόμουν πρωτύτερα, γιατί στην ευχή αντιδρά τόσο η εκκλησία αφού οι αλλαγές την συμφέρουν; Επιτέλους μου λύθηκε η απορία: επειδή δεν είχε καταλάβει τι ακριβώς συνέβαινε. (Παίζει και μια μικρή πιθανότητα βέβαια να ήταν όλο αυτό ένα στημένο παιχνίδι, ένας καυγάς για το πάπλωμα.)


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Oct 8, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> …αφού μεταξύ άλλων ανοίγει η κερκόπορτα για κατάργηση της δυνατότητας απαλλαγής από το μάθημα (αφού δεν θα θεωρείται πια ομολογιακό), ενώ το μάθημα παραμένει κατ’ ουσίαν ίδιο (και φυσικά για θρησκειολογία ούτε λόγος).



Εξαιρετική επισήμανση, που προσωπικά δεν την έχω δει να λέγεται αλλού. Και που συνοψίζει το περιεχόμενο του όλου θεάματος. Αν αυτό δεν θέλεις να το ονομάσεις υποχώρηση, τι να πω;



AoratiMelani said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι αν απλώς παραμυθιάζουν ή αν υπάρχει γραμμή να προβάλλουν τη συνάντηση αυτή ως «θρίαμβο» της εκκλησίας για επικοινωνιακούς λόγους. Κι αναρωτιόμουν πρωτύτερα, γιατί στην ευχή αντιδρά τόσο η εκκλησία αφού οι αλλαγές την συμφέρουν; Επιτέλους μου λύθηκε η απορία: επειδή δεν είχε καταλάβει τι ακριβώς συνέβαινε. (Παίζει και μια μικρή πιθανότητα βέβαια να ήταν όλο αυτό ένα στημένο παιχνίδι, ένας καυγάς για το πάπλωμα.)



Παίζει, παίζει. Απλώς ο καθένας έχει το δικό του πάπλωμα. Ο πρωθυπουργός, ας πούμε, θέλει τις κατ’ αριστερή συνείδηση ψήφους του χριστεπωνύμου πληρώματος (οι οποίες δεν είναι διόλου αμελητέα ποσότητα, ιδίως όταν το ίσο το κρατάει ο Πάνος).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 8, 2016)

Δεν το ονομάζω υποχώρηση επειδή ποτέ δεν ανακοινώθηκε κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που τελικά έγινε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2016)

Έχω μείνει λίγες μέρες πίσω και ό,τι φέρνω θα είναι σκονισμένο. Βρήκα αυτό το άρθρο στο κυριακάτικο Βήμα και μπορεί να μην εκπροσωπεί τη δική μου ματιά στην υπόθεση των Θρησκευτικών, αλλά με βοηθά να καταλάβω τι πάει να γίνει και ποια προβλήματα δημιουργούνται. Οπότε προτείνω να του ρίξετε μια ματιά.
*
Απόπειρα κριτικής του Νέου Προγράμματος Σπουδών των Θρησκευτικών
*
Από τον κ. Γ. Τσούπρα, δόκτορα Θεολογίας.

http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=834735


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2016)

Ενδιαφέρον, γιατί αναφέρει μερικά ζητήματα που δεν τα είχα σκεφτεί. 
Πάντως ένας γνωστός μου εκπαιδευτιικός που μιλάγαμε σχετικά μου έλεγε ότι εισάγονται στην Α' γυμνασίου κάποιες έννοιες φιλοσοφικο-ηθικές που τις βρήκε λίγο προχωρημένες για την ηλικία των μαθητών.


----------



## rogne (Oct 11, 2016)

Αναφέρει βέβαια και κάμποσες τρίχες κατσαρές ο δρ. Τσούπρας, όπως την εξής "πιο σοβαρή θεωρητική αντίρρηση": _Σε καθαρά θεολογική γλώσσα χάνεται η αίσθηση της γραμμικής πόρευσης από τη δημιουργία του κόσμου έως τα έσχατα, με τέτοιο τρόπο που απομακρύνει τον μαθητή από την αντίληψη της εξέλιξης των πραγμάτων και της επίδρασης της χριστιανικής Εκκλησίας στις εξελίξεις της παγκόσμιας ιστορίας_. Ή τη δικαιολόγηση της θέσης ότι "φορτώνει τον μαθητή με άχρηστες για την ηλικία του γνώσεις για τις άλλες πίστες" (_sic_): _Όταν στη Γ΄ Δημοτικού συγκρίνει τα Χριστούγεννα με τη Ρος Ασανά των Εβραίων ή το Ιντ-αλ-Φιτρ των Μουσουλμάνων, εορτές που δεν θα τις συναντήσει ποτέ η πλειοψηφία των μαθητών (εκτός κι αν ζουν στη Θράκη) -εδώ δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι έρχονται οι χριστιανοί μαθητές σε επαφή με τα Χριστούγεννα- τι να κάνει κι ο δάσκαλος; _ (Υποθέτω ότι με την ίδια λογική πρέπει να καταργηθεί και η γεωγραφία, εκτός κι αν έχει ήδη καταργηθεί, δεν πολυξέρω.) 



SBE said:


> Πάντως ένας γνωστός μου εκπαιδευτικός που μιλάγαμε σχετικά μου έλεγε ότι εισάγονται στην Α' γυμνασίου κάποιες έννοιες φιλοσοφικο-ηθικές που τις βρήκε λίγο προχωρημένες για την ηλικία των μαθητών.



Μου θύμισες τώρα το μάθημα Μουσικής στη Β΄ή Γ΄ Γυμνασίου, δεν καλοθυμάμαι, στα χρόνια μου, αρχές δεκαετίας του '90, όπου η καθηγήτρια μας ζητούσε να αποστηθίσουμε από το βιβλίο, για διαγωνίσματα και εξετάσεις, διάφορα σχετικά με τη "μεταφυσική υπερβατικότητα" (ξανά _sic_, στο βιβλίο) του Μπετόβεν. Οι μισοί συμμαθητές μου επέμεναν αμέσως μετά τα διαγωνίσματα και τις εξετάσεις ότι το ζήτημα ήταν απεναντίας η "υπερβατική μεταφυσικότητα" του Μπετόβεν, ενώ δεν έλειπαν και όσοι υποστήριζαν ότι το σωστό ήταν η "υπερφυσική μεταβατικότητα" του μουσουργού (τότε όμως δεν τον λέγαμε έτσι, κάτι άλλο από "μ" τον λέγαμε, γιατί, ναι, αυτά σου κάνει το καλό το βιβλίο και ο καλός ο δάσκαλος...). Και όσο για την αποστήθιση, υπήρχε βέβαια και ρητό σκεπτικό της καθηγήτριας: "έτσι πρέπει να μάθετε να διαβάζετε, θα το βρείτε μπροστά σας στις Πανελλήνιες".


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2016)

...
Εμμμ... καθόλου δεν θέλω να μιλήσω για την «επίδραση της χριστιανικής _Εκκλησίας _στις εξελίξεις της παγκόσμιας ιστορίας», γιατί θα τα λογοκρίνω πρώτος εγώ και είναι κρίμα να ράβω κουστουμάκια και να ξηλώνω θεολογίες. Θού, κύριε, φυλακήν τω στόματί μου και σιγαστήρα σταυροφοριών περί τα χείλη μου.

Πέρα από το παραμύθι της πειρατείας, η μουσική βιομηχανία σκοτώνει τη μουσική, η θρησκευτική βιομηχανία τι σκοτώνει είπαμε;


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2016)

To βασικό δεν βλέπω να σχολιάζουμε όμως: είναι έτοιμο το σχολέιο, όπως το ξέρουμε, και κυρίως οι καθηγητές, όπως τους ξέρουμε, να ασχοληθούν με διδασκαλία βιωματική, ομαδοσυνεργατική κλπ και με κατάργηση των βιβλίων; Όχι μόνο στα Θρησκευτικά, αλλά σε οποιοδήποτε μάθημα;
Αν ο στόχος είναι κάποια στιγμή να εφαρμοστούν όλες οι σύγχρονες μέθοδοι διδασκαλίας, τα Θρησκευτικά δεν είναι άσχημο μάθημα για να ξεκινήσει η εφαρμογή: δευτερεύον, διδάσκεται από δασκάλους που δεν διδάσκουν άλλα μαθήματα (σε γενικές γραμμές) άρα μπορούν να αφοσιωθούν σε αυτό κλπ κλπ. 
Κατά τ'άλλα ξέρω ότι το ΥπΠαιδείας εδώ και χρόνια κάνει μαθήματα μεθόδων διδασκαλίας στους καθηγητές, αν και πρόσεξα ότι ξεκουνήθηκαν κάποιοι να γραφτούν στα μαθήματα μόνο όταν φοβήθηκαν ότι θα απολυθούν, πριν μερικά χρόνια. Αλλά ακόμα απέχουμε πολύ από την εφαρμόγή, και φαντάζομαι ότι αυτά τα αγαθά της εκπαίδευσης τα απολαμβάνουν όσοι έχουν καθηγητές που ενδιαφέρονται.


----------



## rogne (Oct 12, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Δεν είναι βασική η ερώτηση "είναι έτοιμο/έτοιμοι/έτοιμες κλπ να...;", σε κανέναν τομέα. Πρόσχημα είναι για να μη γίνεται ποτέ τίποτα πουθενά. Δεν εννοώ ότι είναι καλή η μεταρρύθμιση στα θρησκευτικά, άνετα μπορεί να είναι ένα τίποτα ή και χειρότερα ακόμα (βλ. το σενάριο που ανέφερε παραπάνω η Μελάνη), αλλά άμα είναι να επικρίνεται με επιχειρήματα περί ανετοιμότητας των εκπαιδευτικών, υποχρεωτικής βλαχιάς των μαθητών, γραμμικής φιλοσοφίας της ιστορίας και άλλα τέτοια, ε, κάλλιο να γίνει, αν μη τι άλλο για να δούμε πόσο θ' αντέξουν μικρόβια σαν τα παραπάνω.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 12, 2016)

daeman said:


> Εμμμ... καθόλου δεν θέλω να μιλήσω για την «επίδραση της χριστιανικής _Εκκλησίας _στις εξελίξεις της παγκόσμιας ιστορίας», γιατί θα τα λογοκρίνω πρώτος εγώ και είναι κρίμα να ράβω κουστουμάκια και να ξηλώνω θεολογίες. Θού, κύριε, φυλακήν τω στόματί μου και σιγαστήρα σταυροφοριών περί τα χείλη μου.



Είμαι κι εγώ δαιμόνιο, αντιδραστικό, οπότε... Έναν αποσιγαστήρα χειλέων για τον Δαεμάνο, παρακαλώ! Η χριστιανική Εκκλησία είναι υπεύθυνη για πολλά κακά, αλλά είναι στ' αλήθεια οι σταυροφορίες το κορυφαίο ανάμεσά τους;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2016)

Για τη δική μας ιστορία, μόνο μία. Η Τέταρτη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 12, 2016)

rogne said:


> Καλημέρα. Δεν είναι βασική η ερώτηση "είναι έτοιμο/έτοιμοι/έτοιμες κλπ να...;", σε κανέναν τομέα. Πρόσχημα είναι για να μη γίνεται ποτέ τίποτα πουθενά. Δεν εννοώ ότι είναι καλή η μεταρρύθμιση στα θρησκευτικά, άνετα μπορεί να είναι ένα τίποτα ή και χειρότερα ακόμα (βλ. το σενάριο που ανέφερε παραπάνω η Μελάνη), αλλά άμα είναι να επικρίνεται με επιχειρήματα περί ανετοιμότητας των εκπαιδευτικών, υποχρεωτικής βλαχιάς των μαθητών, γραμμικής φιλοσοφίας της ιστορίας και άλλα τέτοια, ε, κάλλιο να γίνει, αν μη τι άλλο για να δούμε πόσο θ' αντέξουν μικρόβια σαν τα παραπάνω.


I'll second that. 

Κατά τα λοιπά δεν σχολιάζω επειδή ο γιατρός μου σύστησε να μην συγχίζομαι.


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2016)

rogne said:


> Καλημέρα. Δεν είναι βασική η ερώτηση "είναι έτοιμο/έτοιμοι/έτοιμες κλπ να...;", σε κανέναν τομέα. Πρόσχημα είναι για να μη γίνεται ποτέ τίποτα πουθενά.



Βεβαίως και είναι βασική η ερώτηση, και είναι προφανές ότι δεν κατάλαβες (ουτε η Μελ) τί λέω. Αν είναι να γίνει μια τέτοια μεταρρύθμιση ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΜΑΘΗΜΑ τότε θα πρέπει πρώτα να αποφασιστεί ποιές θεωρίες διδασκαλίας χρειαζόμαστε (δεν γίνεται να ισχύουν όλες μαζί), να γίνει επιμόρφωση της πλειοψηφίας των δασκάλων, να γινει η μετάβαση και να αξιολογηθεί η επιτυχία της με κάποια προκαθορισμένα κριτήρια, για να δούμε αν η μετάβαση ήταν επιτυχής. Καλά τα πιλοτικά προγράμματα σε δέκα-εκατό- πεννήντα σχολεία, αλλά χρειάζεται άλλος συντονισμός για τη εφαρμογή σε όλα τα σχολεία. Προοφανώς θα υπάρχει τέτοιο σχέδιο μετάβασης, αλλά επειδή στην Ελλάδα και θα έπρεπε να είναι προσβάσιμο απο το σάιτ του υπουργείου σε κάθε πολίτη. Όπως φαντάζομαι είναι προσβάσιμο ήδη στο σάιτ του υπουργέιου το στρατηγικό σχέδιο κιη πολιτική του υπουργέιου για την παιδεία, με ξεκάθαρους και μετρήσιμους στόχους (ή μήπως δεν είναι; ). 

Σε κάποιο σημείο αναφέρει το άρθρο αν είναι αναγκαίο να δίνει το υπουργείο παιδείας σχεδιάγραμμα του κάθε μαθήματος ώστε οι καθηγητές να διδάσκουν αυτό μόνο. Ο αρθρογράφος διαφωνεί. Εγώ συμφωνώ, γιατί θεωρώ ότι αν το ζητούμενο είναι να υπάρξει ομοιογένεια μεταξύ σχολείων, τα σλάιντ για καθε παράδοση π.χ. είναι ένα βήμα προς την ομοιογένεια, μεγάλη βοήθεια στον άπειρο (ή ανίκανο) δάσκαλο και τον δάσκαλο δεν τον αποσπούν από το να προοσφέρει επιπλέον βοήθεια σε όσους μαθητές τη χρειάζονται. Από την άλλη έχει και μειονεκτήματα το σύστημα αυτό, γιατί αφαιρεί κάθε πρωτοβουλία απο τον διδάσκοντα, και ενισχύει την τεμπελίτιδα. 
Είναι ένα ζήτημα το οποίο αυτή την εποχή το συζητάμε πολύ στη δουλειά μου γιατί περνάμε εμείς περίοδο ομοιογένειας και τυποποίησης και βλέπω ότι δεν απασχολεί μόνο εμάς.


----------



## rogne (Oct 12, 2016)

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι έτσι επιστημονικά όπως τα περιγράφεις γίνονται τα πράγματα κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι που αλλάζουν μαθήματα, βιβλία, διδακτέα ύλη, προαγωγικές και εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις, you name it... Μόνο τώρα θα έχουμε πρόβλημα αντιεπιστημονικότητας, με την ύψιστης σημασίας αλλαγή στα θρησκευτικά, που είναι ως γνωστόν ισάξια της μετάβασης απ' την αριστοτελική στην κοπερνίκεια κοσμολογία. Σόρι, μόνο με ειρωνεία μπορώ να το δω το πράγμα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2016)

Ωχ, βλέπω σε ένα σημείο εξαφανίστηκαν δυο- τρεις γραμμές από την απάντησή μου, αλλά δε θυμάμαι τώρα τί έλεγα...


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2016)

Rogne, τότε να μη γίνεται καμία μεταρρυθμιση πουθενά, άμα είναι να ισχύει το "τσαπατσούλικα τα κάναμε πάντα, τσαπατσούλικα θα τα κάνουμε και τώρα" (το ίδιο επιχέιρημα που χρησιμοποίησες κι εσύ πιο πάνω).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 13, 2016)

SBE, οι απαιτήσεις που έχεις από την οποιαδήποτε μεταρρύθμιση πρέπει να συνάδουν με το επίπεδο που υφίσταται. Δεν γίνεται ξαφνικά για ένα πράγμα να έχεις αντιρρήσεις επειδή δεν γίνεται με χειρουργική ακρίβεια. Κι αυτό το επίπεδο αποκτάται σταδιακά. Είναι αστείο να συζητάμε για τέτοιες διαδικασίες στο συγκεκριμένο μάθημα όταν όλα αυτά φαντάζουν επιστημονική φαντασία για το υπόλοιπο της εκπαίδευσης (και όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα).


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2016)

Είπα από την αρχή ότι αν είναι να σοβαρευτούμε σχετικά με τις μεταρρυθμίσεις, τα ΘΡησκευτικά είναι ένα καλό μάθημα για αρχή- και είπακαι γιατί νομίζω ότιπροσφέρεται για πειρασματισμούς. 
Πέρα από αυτό, είμαστε ελεύθεροι να σοχλιάσουμε ό, τι θέλουμε, έτσι δεν είναι; Ε, έιπα απο την αρχή οτι βρήκα το άρθρο ενδιαφέρον για κάποια από τα επιμέρους ζητήματα που αναφέρει, και σχολιάζω αυτά. Όποιος προτιμάει να διαβάζει σχόλια μόνο υπέρ ή κατά της κατάργησης του μαθήματος μπορεί να με αγνοήσει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 13, 2016)

Ελεύθεροι να σχολιάζουμε φυσικά και είμαστε. Αυτό δεν κάνουμε; Γιατί τσατίζεσαι και επισημαίνεις το αυτονόητο, ότι δηλαδή αν θέλει μπορεί κάποιος να αγνοήσει μια δημοσίευση;


----------

